# Me on the piano



## Edward Elgar

Hi everyone. I have a piano recital tomorrow and I thought it would be good a week in advance to record myself. My girlfriend recorded me and she's only just got round to putting it on youtube. I need to get 55% and above to go through to my second year. Could you have a listen and give me your opinions and possibly your own percentage mark to calm my nerves (or heighten them depending on your marks!) Thanks.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Here's some Poulenc I'm doing as well for my exam.


----------



## Herzeleide

Well done and good luck!

I hate giving percentages for such things. Other than a few missed notes I would just say to relax in the D major prelude... I know how easy it is to speed up when nervous! You got better as you went along.


----------



## World Violist

I thought these were very fine videos! Overall I agree with Herzeleide. I'm sure you'll do well!

WV


----------



## PostMinimalist

OK I just listened to the Bach and I thought: You nod your head on each bar line, no, make that every beat! |How much more fluid the music would be if you could think in phrases and not bars. Then I looked at the Poulenc and I was right. There you don't nod, you play phrases and the music swings along nicely. Apply that to the Bach and you'll do fine. Good luck.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Thanks for your comments, I played the pieces today for my end of year recital and I reckon I did okay. I tried to get the Bach flowing like water down a stream, the fugue suffered a couple of bum notes but I kept on going. I went a bit insane in the Szymanowsky! The Poulenc went without many mistakes and was the piece I felt most comfortable with because I didn't have the music. If I slavishly adhere to the dots I can't concentrate on the music as easily. I'd like to memorise the Bach but it's just too darn complex!


----------



## PostMinimalist

It's important that you feel good about your concert. That's why we do it. I once heard the principal clarinetist in a major symphony orchestra say in the dressing room before a gig: 'If I ever stop enjoying this nonsense I'll be the first to put my instrument in its case and leave!'
That just about sums it up.
FC


----------



## eroique

Good work.I'm new here.HI everyone!


----------



## nahkaiser

i like the way you seem relaxed while playing and that is also a criteria if anyone is to mark you. but the thing is nodding too much isn't a way of showing relaxation. so nod less plz. overall, i'd would say you are more then qualified to pass.


----------



## rwalters

*Heard on You Tube*

Did hear it on you tube. Good piece of classical music. By the way when will you be uploading as whole. Would love to hear it.


----------



## Edward Elgar

I got 57% in my recital. I've got a channel now if you're interested. It's http://www.youtube.com/user/EdwardWhelanPiano

I will be downloading more vids soon so subscribe and critique my mediocre attempts at performing! Thanks for your comments so far guys.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Edward Elgar said:


> I got 57% in my recital. I've got a channel now if you're interested. It's http://www.youtube.com/user/EdwardWhelanPiano
> 
> I will be downloading more vids soon so subscribe and critique my mediocre attempts at performing! Thanks for your comments so far guys.


I just saw your videos, EE. They're certainly not mediocre- in fact, they're pretty good. I would complete agree with what others said above: play in phrases, not in bars. Along with that, think about what notes really make a melody or a bass line tick, and emphasize them by holding them longer, playing them (slightly) louder, or playing them slightly later than expected. Of course you can't change notes too much, but your playing is just slightly too by-the-book in those videos.


----------



## Edward Elgar

BuddhaBandit said:


> I just saw your videos, EE. They're certainly not mediocre- in fact, they're pretty good. I would complete agree with what others said above: play in phrases, not in bars. Along with that, think about what notes really make a melody or a bass line tick, and emphasize them by holding them longer, playing them (slightly) louder, or playing them slightly later than expected. Of course you can't change notes too much, but your playing is just slightly too by-the-book in those videos.


Thanks a lot for your comments. I should spend more time interpreting pieces as I tend to consider a piece finished when I've just got the notes under my fingers. Cheers.


----------

